# Overheating 115HP Evinrude



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

This is a 94 Evinrude engine that overheated over a year to year and half and had the thermostats,water pumpand both heads removed and the circulation channels cleaned. It has run great since except for once last Oct the alarm sound about 50-75 yds from the dock I slowly returned to the dock and the alarm went off before I got there, so let it run removed the engine cover and all appeared okay, fished the day with no problem. I last fished in late Nov and it ran great. I start the engine every several weeks to just run it. However, had a knee replaced in Jan 2011 and have just gotten out last week to run it. The alarm sounded after several minutes on a flusher attachment,IR thermometer showed the heads over 180 F, IR check on he thermostat housing gave a reading of 102F. It gives a good stream out the pee hose soon as the engine turns over. I thought it maybe thermostats or water pump so I put in a 120 qt ice chest on wood blocks to get the intake covered well, it pumped a good stream so now I have doubts on the thermostats. ANY Suggetions appreciated!
Got to get out after this surgery soon!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cut the buzzer


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I had one in the shop earlier this year dealing me the same fits. Remove the outer water covers on the heads and check the cooling passages. This one had mud and crud buildup that blocked the water flow and triggered the sensor. Those sensors trigger around 172 degrees, give or take a few degrees.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

May be the sensor , It don't sound like the motor is hot at all !


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

If his IR Thermometer is hitting 180, its getting hot enough to trigger the sensor


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

Remove the thermostats and run the engine on the hose with the thermostats removed and the thermostat covers reinstalled. If the engine then runs cold then you will know it is the thermostats. It is common to see the coolant passages on the heads packed with salt and corrosion severely restricting water flow. If you run the motor in a test tank and not on water ears you can remove the thermostat covers to see how well the water is flowing at idle. Clogged coolant passages from corrosion and pieces of past broken impellers is a common problem.


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

TheCaptKen said:


> I had one in the shop earlier this year dealing me the same fits. Remove the outer water covers on the heads and check the cooling passages. This one had mud and crud buildup that blocked the water flow and triggered the sensor. Those sensors trigger around 172 degrees, give or take a few degrees.


Did that and it was indeed the problem, works great now . Thanks ever so much to all for the replies.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Can you take a pic of these covers. Noticed mine is running a little warm and has not had this done. I would like to do it myself. Thanks.


----------

